# Maltese: auxiliary verbs



## jonquiliser

Hello:

jidher li hawn mhumiex membri Maltin ħafna; madankollu, nixtieq nistaqsi dwar ħaġa li l-Għarab magħrebi forsi wkoll jistgħu jafu. How is the auxiliary verb used?

Per eżempju:
We could say - nistgħu ngħidu 
I want to ask - irrid nistaqsi?

Iva?

(Should anyone knowlegdeable come across this thread, corrections to my novice attempts at writing Maltese are more than welcome )


----------



## clevermizo

jonquiliser said:


> Hello:
> 
> jidher li hawn mhumiex membri Maltin ħafna; madankollu, nixtieq nistaqsi dwar ħaġa li l-Għarab magħrebi forsi wkoll jistgħu jafu. How is the auxiliary verb used?
> 
> Per eżempju:
> We could say - nistgħu ngħidu
> I want to ask - irrid nistaqsi?
> 
> Iva?



Iva, nemmen li miegħek il-ħaqq. Għandek xi mistoqsijiet speċifiki bir-rispett lil-verbi hekk jew lir-regoli grammatiki? Ġeneralment, nieħdu l-verbu bħal "irrid" jew "nista'", etċ, w isegwuih il-verbu it-tieni mingħajr xi partikolu bejnhom. F'dan ir-respett, il-grammatika tiffunziona similarment għad-dialetti GĦarbin.


----------



## jonquiliser

clevermizo, grazzi, jien kuntenta li xi ħadd jgħid l-postijiet tiegħi ! 

Naħseb li diġà weġibt l-mistoqsija: jekk l-verb huwa konjugat fl-istess forma (n- /n-, t-/t- ...). Xorta ikolli nidra l-verbi maltin. Imma wkoll l-frażijiet kif ukoll "I'm glad to hear that..." (li mhumiex eżattament awksiljari) jikkonfondu. Kif tkellem dak? "Jien kontenta nisma li.."?


----------



## clevermizo

jonquiliser said:


> clevermizo, grazzi, jien kuntenta li xi ħadd jgħid l-postijiet tiegħi !
> 
> Naħseb li diġà weġibt l-mistoqsija: jekk l-verb huwa konjugat fl-istess forma (n- /n-, t-/t- ...). Xorta ikolli nidra l-verbi maltin. Imma wkoll l-frażijiet kif ukoll "I'm glad to hear that..." (li mhumiex eżattament awksiljari) jikkonfondu. Kif tkellem dak? "Jien kontenta nisma li.."?



Ngħid "Ninsab kuntent *li* nisma' li ..." jew "Jien kuntent *li* nisma' li..." . Kif ukoll, forsi ser ngħid "jifraħni li nisma' li..." iżda din is-sentenza affettwata mil-għarbi .

Mil-Internet:



> Id-Direttur Boulder City NV-Kien ta 'pjaċir jagħmlu negozju ma Dinji Skate Parks u *ninsabu kuntenti li tiġi rakkomandata* l lil ħaddieħor interessati



"...we are happy that it was recommended...."


"Ninsab kuntent" literalment trid tgħid "I am found happy".


----------



## maribo4

Frażijiet bħal "I'm glad to hear that..." bil-Malti diffiċli biex jiġu tradotti direttament mill-Ingliż. Ħafna drabi ngħidu xi ħaġa bħal "Qed nieħu gost/pjaċir nisma li...." jew "Qed nieħu gost/pjaċir li qed tgħidli li....". Nispera li t-tweġiba tiegħi tista' tkun utli 



jonquiliser said:


> clevermizo, grazzi, jien kuntenta li xi ħadd jgħid l-postijiet tiegħi !
> 
> Naħseb li diġà weġibt l-mistoqsija: jekk l-verb huwa konjugat fl-istess forma (n- /n-, t-/t- ...). Xorta ikolli nidra l-verbi maltin. Imma wkoll l-frażijiet kif ukoll "I'm glad to hear that..." (li mhumiex eżattament awksiljari) jikkonfondu. Kif tkellem dak? "Jien kontenta nisma li.."?


----------



## StinaMT

maribo4 said:


> Nispera li t-tweġiba tiegħi tista' tkun utli




Iva Maribo,

it-tweġiba tiegħek tkun utli ħafna. Grazzi!

Nieħu gost ħafna naqra, li inti daħal dan il-forum. Grazzi ħafna għal tweġiba tiegħek. 
Għalija - u nixtieq ngħid għalina ilkoll – is-support tiegħek ser ikun għajnuna kbira.

Tislijiet


----------

